# Machinery's Handbook What Edition?



## JohnnyTK (Feb 10, 2017)

I saw on a post or youtube video that the newer editions of the handbook are more geared towards engineers and if this is the case which edition is the better edition for the hobbyist? Thanks


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 10, 2017)

All editions are designed to aid engineers, machinists, hobbyist, chief cook and bottle washers too. I don't see the 30th edition to be any different than the 25th or 29th.  They say the paper is so thin that the ink almost bleeds thru.


----------



## LucknowKen (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome  to THM JohnnyTK.  Most of the 28th edition is available on google docs.
There is also Machinery's Handbook, Pocket Companion.
lk


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Feb 10, 2017)

I got a 1950's edition for Christmas this year.  I find I refer to this older edition more and more, as all the info in it is more condensed and geared towards the same kinds of manual machining and materials that I constantly use now as a hobbyist. themolder edition seems much more condensed and to the point, and readable for manual machining.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 10, 2017)

JohnnyTK said:


> which edition is the better edition for the hobbyist?



The one that doesn't cost you too much.


----------



## MozamPete (Feb 11, 2017)

I think the Machinary's handbook has always been aimed at the professional machining/engineering industry of the time. Hobby machinists tend to use older equipment requiring older techniques so I would agree the older additions are more relevant (to me anyway).
While stuff is always added to each new editon, stuff is also removed. For example the modern editions contain a lot less on blacksmithing than the earlier additions.
http://www.anvilfire.com/bookrev/ has some comparisons on the additions - hasn't been updated for a while but goes up to the 29th edition.
Personally I'd go for 20th or before (I have a physical 17th edition), as that sort of ties up with the age of the machines I use.
And as said above there are version - both older and newer - available electronically on the internet if you care to look for comparison.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 11, 2017)

the newest version i have is the 19th edition
i keep a 14th edition in the shop, just like the previous owner did- well worn, but it has the most wonderful machine shop smell
(7) other copies are on a bookshelf
the information is essential


----------



## eastokie (Feb 11, 2017)

thier are numerous versions of the "handbook",, a large print edition,the tool box edition, a regular size edition,a pocket edition, a guide edition,and a dvd edition. most people have the tool box edition which fits in the center drawer of a kennedy toolbox,regardless which one you have  i would get a popular one meaning their are plenty on e -bay fairly priced, so when you want another version you get the same edition ,25th, 14th, 29th etc..this is esecially critical if you get the Handbook Guide. the MH is full of good info but their is nothing in it to tell you HOW to use info,, the Guide book will do that with problems that can be solved with info in MH,, but you MUST get the Handbook Guide same edition as the MH, as it referrs to info on a certain page in the MH and the MH adds pages every edition,so a MH #25 and a guide book #29 wont work well together, you must match them up as to the same edition number,16, 25, 29 or what ever.


----------



## pstemari (Feb 11, 2017)

I've never had need for the guide. I've got a 28th Ed "Large Print" (ha!) edition in the house, a 29th in the drawer of my newer Gerstner, and an age-appropriate one (18th, maybe?) in the drawer of my older Gerstner.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 11, 2017)

I support the large print edition theory!
Although, this should not suggest that I haven't collected some really cool older editions.
I nostalgically appreciate the notes that somebody once made and the occasional finger print.
These don't do much for resale value but it does remind me that somebody once used the book.

Daryl
MN


----------



## ebolton (Feb 11, 2017)

13th from my dad and my own is 24th.

-Ed


----------



## WesPete66 (Feb 11, 2017)

I can't recite specifics to support this, but my thought is that they have to keep adding a page here n there so's they can try to keep selling more copies!
I have a 22nd edition at my work, and a 23rd edition at home, and an electronic version too somewhere. I wouldn't mind having a much older version too just because..


----------



## pablo (Feb 11, 2017)

third edition has red cover


----------



## pablo (Feb 11, 2017)

pablo said:


> third edition has red cover


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Feb 12, 2017)

Uglydog said:


> I support the large print edition theory!
> Although, this should not suggest that I haven't collected some really cool older editions.
> I nostalgically appreciate the notes that somebody once made and the occasional finger print.
> These don't do much for resale value but it does remind me that somebody once used the book.
> ...




Me to!  Where do you find one of these?   I know - eBay.  Last I looked there weren't any... keep looking I guess..

Glenn


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 12, 2017)

Glenn,
When watching eBay be sure to look at each offering.
Occasionally the sellers don't list it as a large print edition.
Those don't get near as much attention and sometimes go for less money.

Edit: Check out: https://www.abebooks.com/servlet/Se...ed=all&sortby=17&sts=t&tn=machinerys+handbook

I've had great luck with abebooks!


Daryl
MN


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 12, 2017)

You can't find the large print books for one single reason, nobody wanted them. They did not fit in the tool box drawer that was made for the smaller print book. The large print edition did not become fully appreciated until the 27th edition. This does not mean they are not out there because they are. They are still in use, hence not available yet. As a collector I see them only occasionally. Your other option is to get a digital copy.

 "Billy G"


----------



## N2XD (Feb 12, 2017)

7th edition that was my fathers and I just bought a 30th.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 12, 2017)

I will use any one from 15 to 30, whichever I get my hand on first. The first 14 are off limits. LOL I need one more, the #2 edition, and I have them all. It has taken better than 30 years to collect what I have.

 "Billy G"


----------



## royesses (Feb 12, 2017)

They come up on ebay from time to time, patience is required to score one. 9/27 I scored a Mint condition 25th large print edition. It was $55.00 plus $9.66 shipping. Not a mark or blemish anywhere. Keep on looking and you'll get one.

Roy


----------



## tinnerjohn (Feb 12, 2017)

I bought a thirteenth edition (1946) of MACHINERY'S HANDBOOK along with a 2nd edition (1919 printing) of  AMERICAN MACHINISTS HANDBOOK at a consignment auction for less than $20. I wish these books could talk! The MACHINERY'S HANBOOK has the owners work hi story written in pencil in the back, starting in 42 with the NICKEL PLATE RR and ending in 83 with Astatic Corp as a Tool and Mfg, engineer. I think the original owner would have had some great stories. John


----------



## Wheresmywrench? (Feb 15, 2017)

I have the 15th edition that belonged to my father in-law when he was working as a mine engineer at the Bancrfot Copper Mine in Rhodesia/Zambia Africa now.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Feb 15, 2017)

I have been trying to sell (profit to HM )  an eleventh edition, printed 1942
and in "Perfect" condition . Has all those strange British threads,plus up to
date manual machining- the perfect home shop reference !. Have seen these
offered from $150 down .  For our own benefit..........


----------



## bleonard (Feb 16, 2017)

I like No. 11


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 16, 2017)

This is how the addition number is arrived at. A new edition comes out every 4 years. 30 came out last year, so 2020 should bring the next change. The changes occur because new technology was added. Technology that is old or outdated and not used anymore is dropped. Given that info you can decide which edition you need or want.

This link will help guide you in your choice.

http://www.anvilfire.com/bookrev/in...eview of over 90 years of Machinerys Handbook

 "Billy G"


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 16, 2017)

Uglydog said:


> I support the large print edition theory!
> Daryl


I just put on reading glasses and mine becomes large print.


----------



## tomh (Feb 16, 2017)

Get the cheapest one you can find!
As a home gamer and not a collector you should go for the one that has cosmetic flaws and is cheap. It will not matter if there is a few folded pages  bent binding or yellowing around the edges as you want it for your daily uses, and any damage suffered at your hands will not matter.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 4, 2017)

tomh said:


> Get the cheapest one you can find!
> As a home gamer and not a collector you should go for the one that has cosmetic flaws and is cheap. It will not matter if there is a few folded pages  bent binding or yellowing around the edges as you want it for your daily uses, and any damage suffered at your hands will not matter.


The cheapest I could find on ebay would still cost around $70 CDN by the time the dreaded Global Shipping/ import fee  charges are added, the same if I buy from Amazon Canada, I thought a used one was around $40, .still looking.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 4, 2017)

Not a great time to be looking Ken. Prices are going up to get the early editions on the market again. Low single digit editions are on all collectors want lists. They figure if holders of the lower editions see the prices go up on the higher editions then they will finally sell their low editions. Any edition below #5 is a prize even though they are the same except for the edition number. Edition 5 had the first changes.

 "Billy G"


----------



## projectnut (Apr 4, 2017)

As Mentioned ALL editions are geared towards the professional.  That includes Engineers, Designers, Fabricators, and Machinists.  I have at least a dozen different editions.  As time goes on older obsolete information is deleted and newer information more appropriate to the current stage of industry replaces it.  Most of my older editions contain information about now obsolete thread configurations.   Without them it would be difficult to create replacement nuts, bolts, and screws used in turn of the 20th century machinery.  Later editions contain information about different types of cutting tools that are no longer commonly used.  Each edition has it's own special information.  The latest editions have more information on CNC machinery.  Since I don't have any those sections are of little interest to me.

In my opinion the editions you need are closely related to the types and age of machinery you have in the shop, and the type of work you do.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 4, 2017)

Well, the age /condition of the copy  is not important to me, after all I will be using it for basic reference although the points projectnut made are valid but this is a hobby for me , I'm still working on getting a small lathe ,lol.
Bill,G. I don't know exactly what editions are available ,have seen a few 1954-to 75  for ~$50 USD but by the time you add shipping ,there will be no deal to be made.


----------



## projectnut (Apr 5, 2017)

I would suggest you purchase something  between the 14th and the 22nd editions to start with unless you're heavily into metric.  If that's the case I would look for something between the 22nd and 26th edition.  Almost everything covered in 14th edition is still current except for some tooling and shaper information, however there isn't much on metric fasteners.  The 22nd edition starts delving more into metric measurements and insert tooling, but some of the older HSS stuff has been eliminated.

Most of my editions have been purchased used.  About the only ones I bought new were the 22nd and 26th editions.  When new I think I paid about $80.00 for the 22nd edition, and around $100.00 for the 26th edition at Barnes and Noble. 

I see a 14the edition on e bay for $24.95 or best offer, plus shipping:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Machinerys-...988359?hash=item44004f8847:g:riIAAOSw2gxY0UZz

and a 22nd edition  for $34.95 and free shipping
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...dbook.TRS0&_nkw=machinery's+handbook&_sacat=0

Personally I would start with the 22nd edition.


----------



## Mach89 (Apr 5, 2017)

Whatever edition you have/get, the important thing is understanding how to use the information contained in it. Some of it can be pretty confusing at first glance, or if simply looking for a specific number based off of specific variables. I have the 29th edition in my toolbox at work, and I reference it quite a bit. However, sometimes I have to jump back and forth between sections or pages to be able to actually locate or determine the value of information I'm searching for. Other times I can find the page and there is the needed info. It also helps to either bookmark or memorize page numbers for your most used info.

Another thing to keep in mind is that SOME of the info in there is not set in stone, "this is how it is" kind of stuff. It is intended to get you close based on the variables listed. But, there are other variables that must be considered. A prime example is the feeds and speeds tables. They will get you close and give you a starting point, but your particular setup (machine rigidity, workholding methods, experience, etc.) all play a major roll in the actual required values.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 5, 2017)

Mach89 and projectnut, thank you ,great info on what edition to look for, I'll be into metric for sure since I have little choice up here , all my working years here I worked for companies that dealt with the US and all we did were in US/Imperial. metric will take some getting used to.
 .


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 6, 2017)

I don't know if it applies to Canada, but if you buy it new from Amazon for $71.84 they offer free shipping:

https://www.amazon.com/Machinerys-Handbook-Toolbox-Erik-Oberg/dp/0831130911


----------



## pablo (Apr 6, 2017)

3rd 12 13 19 all have that bible feel


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 6, 2017)

pablo said:


> 3rd 12 13 19 all have that bible feel


Only if it wasn't so thick, you could slip it into church and read it while everyone else is reading the Bible!


----------



## wildo (Apr 6, 2017)

eastokie said:


> the MH is full of good info but their is nothing in it to tell you HOW to use info,, the Guide book will do that with problems that can be solved with info in MH



Super helpful response! Having never seen the MH in person, I can't help be be overwhelmed with the vast thickness of the book. This guide you speak of sounds like something I'll be putting on my wish list!

[EDIT]- Has the guide always been around? I can only seem to find it back to the 23rd Edition, and nothing older.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Apr 8, 2017)

For an inexpensive book that is also considerably smaller I recommend "Machinist Ready Reference"  The 1980 copy I have dragged around since published is paper back, sprial bound, fits easily in middle drawer of Kennedy tool box and does not cost near as much.  Covers a lot of the same info, but smaller.  The older versions , still available used have info on sharpening shaper bits, sharpening drill bits etc.  Of course the tables of angles are there.  I use mine a lot more than I use the MH, of which I have 3 versions covering 70 years.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 8, 2017)

And an even smaller, much less expensive and easier to ship book:

https://archive.org/details/EngineeringWorkshopManual

It's online and it's free.

I've also downloaded some of the charts I most commonly use.  I got a keyboard/charger for my tablet on my bench that also hold it upright.  And it has wifi access to look things up.


----------



## gaston (Sep 18, 2017)

mine is a twentieth bought at Quartzside for 5 bucks and other than the dust jacket being worn in places it is in new condition
I don't have the heart to take it into the shop for fear it might get dirty! I run back and forth between the shop and my desk in the house to get information and write it on scratch paper 
before I found it I was useing my sons  30th edition , just feels better to use an older edition as mine was printed in 1975 before CNC and computers became popular


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for this. I've been meaning to pick up a copy, but sort of got caught up in analysis paralysis. That chart linked to earlier in the post was very handy. I found myself a 25th ed (1992) for $19. The early 90s seems like a good time period, CNC being established but not yet the dominant form of manufacture it would later become. I am entirely manual operation and have no plans to go beyond that, but it can't hurt to have a little reference to CNC just to keep my options open.  

I think I'll try to find myself a late 1940s edition at some point as that seems to be the sweet spot for some of the other tech. Additional info on foundry, blacksmithing etc than earlier editions, and before they started trimming this older material out.


----------



## Technical Ted (Sep 19, 2017)

One option is to search on-line for a free PDF to download. I have 3 version of this book in print, but sometimes it's nice to have an electronic copy as well... I just did a search and several came up, free to download. 

Ted


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 19, 2017)

I have three a red seventh , a 21st and one I don't remember but it's in the teens. My wife's making me a book cover for the red one it's in pretty good shape and want to keep it that way. The 21st was my first I bought before being disabled . Over the last couple years I picked up the other two. I'd like a real early one for my metal planer with the overhead belt drive. A few more pages of the history of the old time machine shops. Where one small steem engine or hitnmiss motor were used to power the shop. Not many line shaft shops left.


----------



## Technical Ted (Sep 19, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Where one small steem engine or hitnmiss motor were used to power the shop. Not many line shaft shops left.



Hahaha, just today I visited one of my Amish friends who has a machine shop. There are actually two Amish machine shops within a few miles of me. Anyways, they both use a single engine to run line shafts which run their equipment. Seems to work out pretty well for them. One told me one time that the motors make nice jack shafts!  He also has a flex shaft that runs off the end of his line shaft to run his Bridgeport mill. Nice kid...

Ted


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 19, 2017)

Technical Ted said:


> One option is to search on-line for a free PDF to download. I have 3 version of this book in print, but sometimes it's nice to have an electronic copy as well... I just did a search and several came up, free to download.
> 
> Ted


All editions of the MAchinery's Handbook are copyrighted.  Download for yourself H-M don't care.  Please don't down load to this site or leave any kind of link to it's location.  It will not be allowed!!!!


----------



## Bubbaloo (Sep 19, 2017)

Uglydog said:


> I support the large print edition theory!
> Although, this should not suggest that I haven't collected some really cool older editions.
> I nostalgically appreciate the notes that somebody once made and the occasional finger print.
> These don't do much for resale value but it does remind me that somebody once used the book.
> ...


I've got the 23rd. Very happy with it. Got it used at a fair price. It is a good reference when you want to know everything about a subject that could make a preferential difference in how best to plan. It's also a great aide when designing things. Info that would be hard to find otherwise is pretty easy to find in it.

Sent from my P00I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 19, 2017)

Please heed Kens' words. Do not download to this site or link to it. It will be deleted as soon as we see it.. No ifs, ands, or buts. This goes for any copyrighted material. The only way to do it is to show  us proof you have the permission of the copyright owner.

 "Bill"


----------

